# Has anyone ever tried amino 2222 tabs from optimum nutrition?



## Tatguy83 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just was wondering about effectiveness an dosing an there also f......ing  huge i chew them up taking two a day now one in am one in the pm says take when u eat on the bottle but if that was the case i would be taking like five or six a day ????? any insight on this an nutrition in general would be much appreciated thanx.


----------



## aalester85 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've taken those before, they are friggin huge; I personally only took them either before am cardio (fasted) or one after weights and before pm cardio, seems like a waste to take them everytime you eat, especially if you're getting adequate protein your diet.  As far as aminos in pill form, I gave it, found it much easier to take in a powder form.  I believe ON makes a powder form (Amino Energy?)...wasn't a fan of that with the extra caffeine in it, there are several good ones out there, I'm a new fan of Modern BCAA white blue razz, 8:1:1 ratio, plus no glutamine.


----------



## FitnessFreek (Oct 25, 2011)

never tried but it's a good brand. However, there are probably some cheaper ones out there that have the same effectiveness...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 25, 2011)

I used to drink the liquid. For the amount of servings, it wasn't worth it. Did seem to help, but I couldn't justify having to buy a new bottle every week.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 25, 2011)

Tatguy83 said:


> Just was wondering about effectiveness an dosing an there also f......ing huge i chew them up taking two a day now one in am one in the pm says take when u eat on the bottle but if that was the case i would be taking like five or six a day ????? any insight on this an nutrition in general would be much appreciated thanx.


 
God yes I have tried them too and are horse pills lol.  Solid product and effective just to much to swallow. I switch to trying out Scivation's Xtend after seeing so many reviews. I bought it off Orbitnutrition.com and it taste good.


----------



## Tatguy83 (Oct 25, 2011)

well they were just sitting around so i figured wat the hell i eat halves i chew them up bout 5 time s a day so bout two an a half a day taste like shit but not unbearable...... all for the cause i guess ha an ive heard good things bout the blue rass too have to try it thanx


----------



## oufinny (Oct 25, 2011)

I have these, liver tabs I think are a better option since they give me good natural energy but these are good if you are hungry between meals, 6 goes a long way to curb hunger at least for me.


----------



## |Z| (Oct 26, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> God yes I have tried them too and are horse pills lol.  Solid product and effective just to much to swallow. I switch to trying out Scivation's Xtend after seeing so many reviews. I bought it off Orbitnutrition.com and it taste good.



Good call man! Xtend is awesome, however I have only used the watermelon flavor so I can't speak to the other ones but watermelon is off the hook. Which flavor did you get?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 26, 2011)

|Z| said:


> Good call man! Xtend is awesome, however I have only used the watermelon flavor so I can't speak to the other ones but watermelon is off the hook. Which flavor did you get?



Watermelon is the SHIT! Tried lemon I believe and I tasted like hammered dog crap.


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a bottle or two laying around.  I used them a lot during my last cut.  There are other, easier to ingest products out there though.  I wouldn't buy them again.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 27, 2011)

Don't buy tabs, is a pain in the butt to take them. You can get aminos in liquid form and enjoy it like a beverage.
Super Liquid Amino from Dymatize contains 0 sugar.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 27, 2011)

|Z| said:


> Good call man! Xtend is awesome, however I have only used the watermelon flavor so I can't speak to the other ones but watermelon is off the hook. Which flavor did you get?


 
Orange bro it tasted like tang lol.  I have to try the watermelon next after hearing how good it is.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 27, 2011)

|Z| said:


> Good call man! Xtend is awesome, however I have only used the watermelon flavor so I can't speak to the other ones but watermelon is off the hook. Which flavor did you get?


 

Orange bro it tasted like tang lol.  I have to try the watermelon next after hearing how good it is.


----------

